# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  LG XBOOM AI ThinQ WK9, smart display, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - LG Corporation

Home page - lg.com/us/home-audio/lg-WK9-wireless-speakers

----------


## Airicist

LG Smart Display review: You can do better

Published on Dec 9, 2018




> Other Google Assistant smart displays look better or sound better -- and LG's costs more, for some reason.


"LG WK9 ThinQ Xboom AI Smart Display review: 
Despite Google Assistant, LG's smart display doesn't justify its price"

by Andrew Gebhart
December 6, 2018

----------

